# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مقابلة مع المهندس الكبير حسام يسري

## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله 


يسعدنا أن نستضيف المهندس الكبير حسام يسري الذي طالما اقترن اسمه بالإصدارات العزائية والفرائحية والوجدانية حسام يسري اسم سمعنا به واسم لمع في سماء الاصدارات الإسلامية بجميع جوانبها..


بأسمي وباسم جميع اعضاء ملتقى الجنان أرحب بالأخ الكريم حسام يسري آملاً قضاء وقت ممتع في هذه الاستضافة الفريدة من نوعها









وقبل الدخول في الاستضافة اذكر لكم البطاقة الشخصية للضيف الكريم


الاسم: حسام يسري السيد علي مدكور 
الجنسية: مصر العربية
تاريخ الميلاد: مواليد 10/9/1978م 
مكان الميلاد: مدينة البصرة بالعراق.
المؤهلات الأكاديمية: خريج كلية التربية الموسيقية بالقاهره.
الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوج.
الوظيفة: مهندس صوت ومؤلف موسيقي.


نرحب بالموزع والمؤلف الموسيقي والمهندس الصوتي الكبير حسام يسري أهلاً وسهلاً بك واحللت ضيفاً كريماً بين اخوتك وأهلك وناسك ومحبيك..


[color=#000000]ويسعدني أن أبدأ الحوار بسؤال واحد:


حسام يسري.. لا بد لكل متميز قدوة وبما أنك متميز في عملك فلا بد من وجود الأستاذ الذي نهلت منه هلا كشفت لنا عن أسماء أساتذتك الذين نهلت منهم هذا الإبداع والتميز؟[/color]__________________

حسام يسري : اول السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله واله وصحبه اجمعين وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وسلامه 
واشكركم على هذه الاستضافه الجميله والمميزه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع:ومتابعتكم المنميزه لاعمالى المتواضعه 

اولا اساتذتى فى الحياه هو الوالد العزيز الذى قام بتشجيعى على الوصول لما انا فيه 
اما عن قدوتى فى الحياه فهم كثيرون جدا ففى كل وقت تجد لك قدوه او شخص تتمنى ان تكون مثله ولكن يجب الا يتوقف الانسان عند حد معين من المعرفه لكى يستحق الحياه

سؤال رقم 1: ما هو جديدك في الساحة الحسينية؟

حسام يسري : الجديد فى الساحه الحسينيه هو شريط لوحه عشق للملا با سم الكربلائى وانتظرو الجديد من اعمالى فى منتصف شهر رمضان الكريم 

السؤال الثاني: البعض يقول أنك أدخلت المؤثرات والجو الغنائي في العزاء فماذا تقول، وما رأيك في الأستوديوهات البحرانية.؟!

حسام يسري : الهندسه الصوتيه للطميات تتم ضمن الضوابط الشرعيه , ولديه فكره عنها استوديوهات الكويت اكثر

السؤال الثالث : كم يأخذ وقت تسجيل القصائد الإسلامية في الاستديو ؟ 

حسام يسري : تقريبا تسجيل القصيده من البدايه الى النهايه من 7 الى 10 ساعات

السؤال الرابع : ما هي القصيدة التي دخلت قلبك ؟

حسام يسري : القصائد جميعا لها احساسها ولكن قصيده صلاه الليل للشيخ حسين الاكرف لها طابع خاص

السؤال الخامس : هل ابكتك قصيدة حسينة 0وماهية ولمن

حسام يسري : هناك بعض القصائد المؤثره حقا 

السؤال السادس : لماذا لا تفكر أن تفتح أستوديو خاص فيك في مملكة البحرين خصوصاً وهي أكثر الدول نشاطاً في مجال الأشرطة و الإصدارات الإسلامية ؟؟؟

حسام يسري : عن افتتاح استوديو فى البحرين فكل شئ بامر الله

السؤال السابع : ما هي أساسيات التسجيل لديك ؟ أو بمعنى آخر ما هي الخطوات الأساسية التي تتبعها في تسجيل أي إصدار 

حسام يسري : خطوات التسجيل هى :ا تسجبل الجايد ثم بعد ذلك يا تى التوزيع وبعد ذلك تركيب الكورال ثم تركيب صوت الرادود وبعد ذلك تاتى المرحله النهائيه وهى المكس 

السؤال الثامن : لماذا الإصدارات السابقة لا تحتوي على المؤثرات التي في الإصدرات الحالية ؟

حسام يسري : بالنسبه للمؤثرات فكما قلت لكل قصيده حالتها وكل يوم يوجد جديد 

السؤال التاسع : كيف يوفق المهندس بين العمل وبين حياته الأسرية ؟

حسام يسري : انا كأى انسان عادى اذهب لعملى واعود لبيتى مره اخرى .

السؤال العاشر : سمعنا إن هناك مهندس تحت يدك وهو "يسري المهدي" فمن هو هذا الشخص , وهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟

حسام يسري : بالنسبه ليسرى المهدى هذا الخبر صحيح وهو ابن عمتى وكما تلاحظون ان اسمه يسرى وهو شخص قريب جدا الى قلبى ويحب هذا المجال جدا وكان يعمل معى فى مصر لفتره طويله قبل سفرى الى الكويت ولديه خبره ودرايه واسعه بطبيعه العمل داخل الاستوديو . وانا عندما سنحت الفرصه لى لكى يعمل معى لم اتردد فى ان يكون معى وانا شخصيا اعتمد عليه فى العمل فى الاستوديو فى وجودى وعدم وجودى وانا اتنبأ له بمستقبل فى هذا المجال وانا بطبيعتى لا ابخل على اى شخص باى معلومه سواء من قريب او بعيد (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) وهو ايضا مستمع جيد جدا للقصائد الاسلاميه .ومتابع جيد للكلمات والاطوار. ومن اعماله ديجيتال ماستر و مكس شريط( حق العوده) للشيخ حسين الاكرف .والرأى الاخير راجع لكم انتم . واخيرا اقول لكم انتظروا يسرى المهدى فى الاعمال القادمه .

السؤال الحادي عشر : .من أين تحصل على هذه الأفكار الجميلة للمؤثرات و تضعها في الإصدارات ؟؟؟ لأنها جدا جميلة واي برنامج تستعمل ؟؟ لأن إصدارات الرادود التي هندستها كلها رائعة وتقيمي 10/10 وخاصة علي الأكبر ، حروف القرآن وأوتار و..........إلخ.

حسام يسري : بالنسبه للمؤثرات التى استعملها بعض افكارها تاتى من اللحن نفسه اى ازا كان سريعا او بطيئا الوقفات فى اللحن وبعض الافكار تأتى وليده اللحظه وفى بعض الاحيان اقوم بتجربه بعض المؤثرات ومن يتوافق مع اللحن .

السؤال الثاني عشر : كونك ملحن بارع ماهو رأيك بألحان الملحن والرادود البحريني الشيخ حسين الأكرف ؟

حسام يسري : أتمنى له المزيد وافى رأى هو من اكبر الرواديد فى هذا المجال وهو يعرف كيف يوظف ألحانه مع كلمات قصائده وهو من اعز واقرب الناس الى شخصيا والمزيد من التقدم والنجاح .

السؤال الثالث عشر : هناك مسؤولية كبرى تقع على عاتقك حيث أنك في مجالٍ حسّاس يؤثر على شريحة كبيرة جداً فهل تراعي أي جانب من جوانب الشرع وهل أنت ملم بالأحكام الشرعية الخاصة بالموسيقى وهل انت متابع لأحدث الفتاوى علماً بأن هناك فريق من العلماء يجوّزون استخدام الموسيقى هل انت مطّلع على هذه الأمور أم أن لديك فريق خاص للمشورة والحكم وهل يختلف عملك إذا كان مع منشد أو رادود وهو في نفس الوقت طالب علم ورجل دين كالشيخ الأكرف أم انك تتعامل مع جميع الرواديد على حدٍ سواء وأن الشرع الذي يجب أن يُراعَى مع عالم دين يجب أن يُراعَى مع أي رادود؟

حسام يسري : بصراحه تامه وهو إني اراعى الشرع فى عمى مع رجل الدين والرادود على حد سواء ولا يوجد فرق بينهم

منقول

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو  

تح ـــــــــياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو خية 
على التواجد
لاعدمناك يارب
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمو اخوي الناري 
استفدنا من المعلوماات بجد
ومشكور الاستضافة الحلوه 
لا عدمناك خيووو

----------

